# catherine a let-down??



## a914butterfly (Jan 17, 2006)

is it just me, but i really dont see anything spectacular about this collection. i dont like any of the colors and i think the prices for the brushes is crazy. i think the diana ross and the liza collections were much nicer and a better range of colors.

this is only my opinion, don't hate me!!

what is everyone else's opinion of this collection?


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm not too excited about anything.  I'd love the Kabuki brush, but the price is a bit steep.  And the face powder compacts are pretty, but not something I'd use.  I'll just save my money for Culturebloom & Sweetie Cakes!!!


----------



## M (Jan 17, 2006)

It's just looks eh to me. The colors kind of remind of the Beau collection. I don't really gravitate towards those colors anyway.



M


----------



## user3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I knew from the start this collection was not going to thrill me.

I am curious to see the Strawberry Blonde l/s but I doubt I will buy it.
I'd like to hear about the Studio Lights but once again not really sure I will anything.

Sweetie Cake here I come!


----------



## samtaro (Jan 17, 2006)

THe only thing I like at all is Strawberry Blonde lipstick.  I am saving for Culturebloom and Sweetie Cake as well.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 17, 2006)

Same here,.. checking out the l/g's and the l/s's but that's about it,. though,.. if you never tried the Micronized Beauty Powders,... they are really nice,...


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 17, 2006)

i'm also saving up for sweetie cake and culturebloom as well. those collections look to be nicer and have a wider range of colors. atleast my credit card can get paid off for now!!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Jan 17, 2006)

Personally, I'm very happy not to want anything from this collection as I want things from Sweetie Cake and maybe Cuilture Bloom. I'm trying to cut down on my makeup purchases and make use of what I own.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 17, 2006)

Nothing really stands out to me in this collection..  It's all just kind of plain, no real theme to it.  I guess I like the Kabuki brush, but eh.  You can get one just as good for a smaller amount of money.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 17, 2006)

it's never appealed to me. at first i was like yay new collection yay blot powder designs yay quads...now i'm just like eh
and i was so happy bout the kabuki brush, i dont even want that now


----------



## Sanne (Jan 17, 2006)

I only like the thunder quad: check out this look: it's soo gorgeous!


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 17, 2006)

The one thing that blows my mind is the blushcremes.  But Culturebloom has shimmery blushcremes so I may wait.  *ponders*


----------



## Isis (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_I only like the thunder quad: check out this look: it's soo gorgeous!



_

 
Oh you just gad to post something with green in it! That does look very pretty. I'm curious to see how Strawberry Bloned l/s looks as well.


----------



## user2 (Jan 17, 2006)

I think I'm too young to be amazed by this collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 *sorryladies*


----------



## Virgo (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm not getting anything from this collection. 

At least I don't think I'm going to. I'll decide after I see it in person. The pictures don't do anything for me.


----------



## user3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_I only like the thunder quad: check out this look: it's soo gorgeous!



_

 

 *Sanne you would rock that look!!*


----------



## Padmita (Jan 17, 2006)

They should keep the Icon Collection and give us Sweetie Cake instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! All the lip colours look too dark and intense for me, and the rest doesn't appeal to me. And I don't need another Kabuki brush, I already have two...


----------



## aziajs (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah, this collection is nothing special.  I do like the looks though.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2006)

I thought the Looks were gorgeous. Particularly A Rose, Thunder and Pink Velvet. I'm definitely buying the Thunder Eyes quad.


----------



## n_j_t (Jan 17, 2006)

I`ll have a look at the lipglasses but really nothing thrills me.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 17, 2006)

I've been waiting for months so I could get the Kabuki brush, but there is no way I am paying $55can for it.  I went out today and bought a cover fx brush for $36, and it comes with its own cute little pouch for travel.  Does the mac one even have a pouch?  It seems to be great quality so I'll let you know when I try it.  It may be a good alternative.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm not too excited about it either. The colors are just so-so. they are more boring and neutral. The only thing I'm getting is the Lichen eye kohl, cuz I'm a sucker for eye kohls!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M* 
_It's just looks eh to me. The colors kind of remind of the Beau collection. I don't really gravitate towards those colors anyway.



M_

 
On the USA website, it's the wrong pic it probably IS the beau quad! On the Canadian website it's another quad.


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm thinking about the micronized beauty powders - and possibly the thunder quad. It might be nice to have something subtle to wear to work (I work in a lab site at a public school and I can only wear so much jest, you know?)


----------



## user3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's a promo pic of the quads
http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1133372856.jpg

Same as the pic on the US site.
I did a live Chat and gal said the pic was the right pic.
Unless of course she is wrong and they put out the wrong promo pic.
Which is possible.

Either way they don't thrill me but IMO it doesn't look like the Beau quad.


----------



## leppy (Jan 17, 2006)

I hated Liza & Diana.. not a damn thing in either one that interested me in the slightest.

I'll probably only buy Strawberry Blonde l/s from this collection because of budget constraints but I'd buy a lot more if I could.

I don't think it has much to do with being young or not either, I'm pretty young & have even younger taste. Lets not start that age crap again. This collection just has things that would actually suit me, whereas the other icon ones didn't.

Every collection has a "didn't you find this disappointing" thread or two, imo (not that you shouldn't feel that way!!). Truth is nothing can please us all.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree, Leppy. I don't think age is the issue. I'm not buying much because I bought a lot from Naturally Eccentric and Lingerie, and I have colors similar to most of the things that I like in this collection.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 17, 2006)

i like the quads. and will get them. i like the lip glass's too, but can't afford anything else but the quads.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 17, 2006)

So far, there isn't much that interests me with this one. Everything looks so similar to existing colors. The colored brushes and the design on the compacts look cute, but I won't be buying them just because they're cute. 
I will refrain from saying I won't buy anything from Icon until I see it in person. Sometimes I feel totally different after I see it at the counter, versus seeing a pic online.


----------



## Starbright211 (Jan 17, 2006)

I am going to wait to pass judgment until I actually see the collection in person.  I sometimes pick what I want on line and then decide something completely different once I actually see it...


----------



## absolut_blonde (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm interested in some of the lipsticks and lipglasses, but that's about it. Zero interest in either of the quads-- have a couple of shades already and the rest look meh to me. Nothing else appeals; the Blushcremes are too dark, Beauty Powers are boring, etc.

Then again, half the time I expect to love a collection, I end up being disappointed in person... So maybe the opposite will hold true, and I'll love this one! LOL.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 17, 2006)

The collection is not appealing to me at all which is fine by me! I find it quiet annoying that they come out with a product for undereye circles and have it LE...do people only need to cover their dark eye circles for a limited amount of time? I am too scared to even test the Studio Lights incase it helps cover my circles well.


----------



## Isis (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm thinking this collection is going to have potential. I may not buy much from it, other than a couple of lip colors and the nail lacquers, but I'm definitely interested in seeing it in person. Especialy after seeing the face charts, as I do have alot of colors that would work for them. I love the smokey greens and purples


----------



## anuy (Jan 17, 2006)

its not that this collection is a bad collection... its just that by this point i already have almost every existing eyeshadow color and so i don't *need* anything similar. with that being said, i'll probably end up buying both quads anyway... just because i am that addicted.

btw
sketch is in one of those quads... and is my FAV eyeshadow color. so i'm thinking if my collection wasn't as big as it is, i would be loving this collection right now.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 17, 2006)

I think everything will be too dark for me... I might only buy Lichen khol, Thunder Eyes quad, Dusk lipglass, the kabuki brush and a Studio Lights. My wish list was 4 X bigger than that..


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I find it quiet annoying that they come out with a product for undereye circles and have it LE...do people only need to cover their dark eye circles for a limited amount of time? I am too scared to even test the Studio Lights incase it helps cover my circles well._

 

Lol!!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Here's a promo pic of the quads
http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1133372856.jpg

Same as the pic on the US site.
I did a live Chat and gal said the pic was the right pic.
Unless of course she is wrong and they put out the wrong promo pic.
Which is possible.

Either way they don't thrill me but IMO it doesn't look like the Beau quad._

 
Oh wait! That's the same pic... but I looked at the USA website when I was at work, all the shades were differents too.


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 17, 2006)

I guess for me its not a letdown persay. Just nothing that *I* want.


----------



## Jude (Jan 17, 2006)

I received my purchases yesterday and everything was just kind of eh; except for the Thunder Quad that I love.  The Blush Cremes are really sweet and I love Sharp Beige Lipstick.  Everything else is nice... just nice.


----------



## patentg33k (Jan 17, 2006)

*Pics of Blushcremes?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I received my purchases yesterday and everything was just kind of eh; except for the Thunder Quad that I love.  The Blush Cremes are really sweet and I love Sharp Beige Lipstick.  Everything else is nice... just nice._

 
Is there any way that you can describe the color of the blushcremes? I don't know if you have a camera or not--we'd love to see some pictures if possible.


----------



## user3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I received my purchases yesterday and everything was just kind of eh; except for the Thunder Quad that I love.  The Blush Cremes are really sweet and I love Sharp Beige Lipstick.  Everything else is nice... just nice._

 
*cough* Swatches* cough*


----------



## user3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Oh wait! That's the same pic... but I looked at the USA website when I was at work, all the shades were differents too._

 
The MAC site was a bit screwy right when they first put up the collection.

I was actually doubting the MAC site and the promo pics! 
LOL Of course I am blinded by your beauty so if you told me the sky was purple I'd probably believe you!


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 17, 2006)

mmm, Studio Lights again - how i've missed them!


----------



## Isis (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_*cough* Swatches* cough*_

 
They're up!
Thanks Jude


----------



## swaly (Jan 17, 2006)

Everything looks pretty unoriginal to me. Perhaps in person I'll be blown away, but the range of pinks and reds and browns seems extremely limited, and I don't see anything that I'm tempted to buy. And it's not an age thing, really, it's just a personal taste thing...the colors in this collection are either muted or bright but commonplace. I really go for unique colors, and I don't see any here.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 17, 2006)

It's not too bad, I really like Sharp Beige & Strawberry Blonde l/s, and Ignite l/lac though I'd not get it. The Thunder Eyes quad looks great but there's only one shade in it that really stands out.

I'm a bit puzzled on the Studio Lights concealor-type thingies...

Is it just me or have they done away with the triangles of death? I'm looking at the Catherine collection on the MAC website and doesn't seem to mention that everything is LE except for some items and in regular print so you can hardly see it!

As for VV saying the colours are too old for her - I wouldn't go that far, most of them seem pretty classic to me, I think it's just there may be too few stand-outs. But it did come after Chromeglass - a hard act to follow really!


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 18, 2006)

i dont really care for any of the stuff. im gonna save my money for when sweetie cake comes out.


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 18, 2006)

Well Jude's swatches always make me change my mind anyway so.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I wasn't buying any of the chromeglasses either til I saw her killer pics lol!) I think I'll reserve judgement til I see it in person.  I def. need to check out the lipglasses & Strawberry Blonde is calling my name for B2M heh heh....


----------



## KJam (Jan 18, 2006)

I got the 2 quads. Personally, I am thrilled - I got out of the collection with only $70. 

Catherine is an icon - a classic beauty. Unlike Liza and Diana, she does not have a large following of people emulating her look (i.e. gorgeous drag queens or a younger fan base). I think the colors follow that, and are more subdued. No surprises.

I think if we're looking for brighter colors, we should hold out that maybe they'll choose an Icon like Bette Midler (now that would be fun! Think of the colors with the fabulous Miss M!)


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_I think if we're looking for brighter colors, we should hold out that maybe they'll choose an Icon like Bette Midler (now that would be fun! Think of the colors with the fabulous Miss M!)_

 
ooooh! She'd be a good one!


----------



## bring_the_rukus (Jan 18, 2006)

ill be getting the thunder quad for sure. ill be saving the rest of my hard earned dollar bills for culture bloom and sweetie cake.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, thank God I don't like anything from this collection. I will pick up the Lichen Liner but that is it. I have colors way to similar to the ones in this collection so I don't need them. Kinda glad cause I can save more money for Culturebloom


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 18, 2006)

the quads are the only thing i'll be paying for...does anyone know if their stroe exclusive? or will they be available everywhere?


----------



## KJam (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_the quads are the only thing i'll be paying for...does anyone know if their stroe exclusive? or will they be available everywhere?_

 
No, they're not exclusive. I bought mine at gloss.com


----------



## misswillow (Jan 18, 2006)

I agree - Scarab and Rye look gorgeous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_I only like the thunder quad: check out this look: it's soo gorgeous!



_


----------



## sigwing (Jan 18, 2006)

I had to have the Thunder quad, too. *s*

I didn't think I wanted any lip stuff this time, but Jude's swatch photos of her lips wearing it all looks so great that I might need at least one of those!


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 18, 2006)

Sharp Beige & Strawberry Blonde have my names on them! In fact, I think that might be all I end up getting, thankfully for my bank account


----------



## bocagirl (Jan 18, 2006)

The Thunder Quad is gorgeous I think.  I'll definately be getting that, but I think that will be about it for me.  I'm sure many people will be glad for this collection because not everyone loves the really loud colours.


----------



## vicuna1 (Jan 18, 2006)

I've been waiting seemingly forever for this collection. Culturebloom and Sweetie Cakes do nothing for me, so I'm loving this one (and Lingerie). I didn't care for Eccentric, but loved Rebel Rock, so there is no accounting for what will appeal and won't I guess.


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 18, 2006)

Everything seems just ok to me, which is fine. After Christamas and Lingerie I don't have any extra $$. I would ultimatly like to try Strawberry Blonde, maybe a lipglass or 2, and the Thunder quad but I can't afford it right now. They need to give us a break!!


----------



## user2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Wait...................I think I'm getting the Blot Powder!


----------



## user3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_Well Jude's swatches always make me change my mind anyway so.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I wasn't buying any of the chromeglasses either til I saw her killer pics lol!) I think I'll reserve judgement til I see it in person.  I def. need to check out the lipglasses & Strawberry Blonde is calling my name for B2M heh heh...._

 
Yup and then she post and FOTD turns all of us No buying bitches into product whores! LOL




*meaning bitches in a not bitchy way


----------



## pinkfeet (Jan 18, 2006)

Well I was going to get the Thunder quad but since I cant get my discount nope, not a thing. 

I will wait for Culture Bloom unless they let me have my discount at the store, if not I bet these show up at the CCO's later.


----------



## caroni99 (Jan 18, 2006)

Well there has been no info on Bourbon l/s and that's the only thing besides the Thunder eyes quad I'm interested in.

Overall I think it's a nice collection with something for everyone--I actually hate the ones where you feel the need to buy everything that's just financially exhausting.


----------



## Sophia84 (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm going to buy only the Elegant Peach lipglass since it's a true peach and Mac doesn't have a true peach lipglass in the original lipglasses!


----------



## CWHF (Jan 18, 2006)

This collection is very resistable for me.  Saves money for once.


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 20, 2006)

i only bought the thunder quad and the prunella and lichen eye liner. now i have more money for culturebloom and sweeties cakes and that blush collection (i forgot the name)


----------



## darla (Jan 20, 2006)

I picked up Dusk lipglass and the 109SE brush, which I had been meaning to get from the PRO store for a while.  But I might return it and get the regular PRO brush since the regular ones seem to have a fuller, rounder head.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Jan 20, 2006)

I've been waiting forever for this collection, and after seeing the swatches and the looks on the website I'm even more excited! Greens and purples are just so me! I'll definitly get the thunder quad, sharp beige, mauro and maybe lichen. I'm not a fan of mac kohls but I'm a sucker for greens!

This is the collection I'm happy I don't have a MAC store nearby, otherwise I would probably go crazy and buy everything


----------



## Isis (Jan 20, 2006)

I really do love the colors in this collection after seeing them today, expecially the Thunder quad. BUT. Some of my NARS colors are pretty similar (like in my Earth Angel duo). Otherwise I would have deffinitelly bought it!
I did buy Strawberry Blonde and Vesuvian nail Lacquer though


----------



## arewethereyeti (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm really excited to see the Thunder Eyes quad - I also want to pick up the blot powder, if I like the packaging... it's something I've been wanting for a while anyway. I want to have a peek at Strawberry Blonde and Sharp Beige, and that's about it! I think everything else looks gorgeous, but nothing I really need.


----------



## Landia (Jan 20, 2006)

Pictures of Rye and Scarab look very similar to Retrospeck and Greensmoke.  Does anyone have a good comparison between Rye and Retrospeck, and Scarab to Greensmoke ?


----------



## lucylu (Jan 21, 2006)

i really like the thunder eyes quad but i don't know if i could make it work.  i think i might get a blot powder (mine is almost out anyways) and go crazy with sweetie cake


----------



## caramelhunie (Jan 21, 2006)

At first I had a whole list of stuff to get from this collection but instead I ended up walking away from the counter with 4 items!!! I can't believe it, this is the first time that's happened. This is the first collection that didn't appeal to me at all. When I told my mom this, she thought something was wrong with me. Anyhow, that's more money towards Culturebloom, Ultra cheeks, and Sweetie Cake! YAY!


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_is it just me, but i really dont see anything spectacular about this collection. i dont like any of the colors and i think the prices for the brushes is crazy. i think the diana ross and the liza collections were much nicer and a better range of colors.

this is only my opinion, don't hate me!!

what is everyone else's opinion of this collection?_

 
Yes, i agree with you...Mac created a bunch of colors that they thought shed like and she got to pick em all....she gets a big N!The only thing I want from this whole collection is the studio lights the end....i think the quad looks similar to lingerie AND naturally eccentric.

allan


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 21, 2006)

IMO this was one of the worst collections. i ended up getting two of the four new brushes but the rest just looked so blah and sorry if this sounds rude but old. from what i see on here and at mac alot of younger people are getting into mac and this collection doesnt appeal to most of them.


----------



## MeganGMcD (Jan 21, 2006)

Every line has to eventually have a neutral collection.
I think this would look very elegant for people who are into neutrals and would bring them to MAC.
I can't wear a lot of it, but I know some of my friends who were scared of MAC before are interested. 

I am REALLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYY tired about hearing about the age thing.
MAC is for everyone.
Thanks


----------



## leppy (Jan 21, 2006)

Tired of the age thing too. MAC is not just about bright garish colours, some of their best colours & products are meant to be more natural, subtle or classy. Being a pale redhead, a lot of colours are tricky for me and I've always liked their neutral stuff, even when I first got into MAC when I was 15. I think its BS to try and say what "young people" like as they vary just as much as older people, not only that but to think that MAC is made for younger people exclusively is ignorant to the reality of their customer base.


----------



## leppy (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Landia* 
_Pictures of Rye and Scarab look very similar to Retrospeck and Greensmoke.  Does anyone have a good comparison between Rye and Retrospeck, and Scarab to Greensmoke ?_

 
Rye & Retrospeck have nothing in common imo. Retrospeck is much paler, more glittery texture & is a cooler, almost platinum gold. Rye is deeper, more golden with hints of orange and has that oh so smooth veluxe pearl feel and finish.

Greensmoke is darker, less vibrant. more sheer, more olive & more sparkly than Scarab. Other than being greens on the warm side I don't think they have much in common either. Scarab is like a grass green.

Other than inventive which is pretty similar to Sketch, this quad doesn't look the Inventive quad at all either. No other colour is similar. Velour & Thunder are not alike, I can't even think of what could be compared to White Wheat, and there is no light shimmery taupe like Twillery. Rye is not similar.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_Tired of the age thing too. MAC is not just about bright garish colours, some of their best colours & products are meant to be more natural, subtle or classy. Being a pale redhead, a lot of colours are tricky for me and I've always liked their neutral stuff, even when I first got into MAC when I was 15. I think its BS to try and say what "young people" like as they vary just as much as older peopole, not only that but to think that MAC is made for younger people exclusively is ignorant to the reality of their customer base._

 

I totaly agree with everything, even with being a pale redhead.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 21, 2006)

I saw the thunder quad yesterday and it is gorgeous.  I have been lemming sketch forever so I was thrilled to see it in a quad with three other colours that I don't have anything similar to.  Thunder is a beautiful pink and is everything I hoped da bling would be.  Scarab is a mix between sumptuous olive and greensmoke.  In fact, it looks like the eyeshadow version of sweet sage fluidline.  I couldn't find any existing green that matched despite several hand swatches.  As for Rye, it is like gold metal pigment in pressed form.  I love all the colours and even though this was all I picked up from the collection, I am really happy with it.


----------



## MACmermaid (Jan 21, 2006)

since i'm close to banging my head against the wall repeatedly, i have to add that neutral colors do not equal "old".  i don't get why a collection has to be labeled old, can't we just say it's a neutral collection and leave it at that?  i mean i get that MAC has chosen an older woman as the face of this particular collection and is hoping to attract more members of that demographic, but of course everyone, young and old, can and should have neutral colors in their collections.  and conversely, brighter colors can be worn successfully by "old" people too.  when i turned 30 (gasp, the horror!) the MAC police did not stop by to confiscate my freshwater, chrome yellow, parrot, or orange eyeshadows and issue me a thunder/laze eyes quad


----------



## Isis (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_I totaly agree with everything, even with being a pale redhead._

 
Ditto!! 
I'm 25, so not "old" by any stretch, and I can totally wear this collection. Actually I already have similar colors in my kit from NARS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I love them! Especially my Earth Angel duo.


----------



## coy (Jan 22, 2006)

I just purchased the Thunder quad.  I had viewed the colors online and thought I wouldn't get anything.  The pics online don't do the colors any justice.  The Thunder Quad was very pretty.  I only downside is one of the colors is Sketch which is part of the regular eye shadows but there is a really pretty green color called Scarab  so I think it was worth it.


----------



## CWHF (Jan 22, 2006)

First collection in a very long time that absolutely nothing tempted me.  Plus Sweetie Cake has nothing for me either.  Good time for a no buy I guess.


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 22, 2006)

I checked it out in person on thursday and what i like and will prolly get is the thunder eyes quad, strawberry blond l/s & maaaaybe pink velvet lip laquer.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm definitely reconsidering my stance on some of the lipglasses and the Thunder quad...if I could afford it, I would very likely get one. Scarab looks beautiful!

Mauro looked fab on Jude but it's probably too dark for me - and I wonder just how frosty Sable & Dusk are?

Some of the colours are slowly growing on me, I have to admit. Bad news for the bank account


----------



## 1dmbfan (Jan 22, 2006)

it was a let down for me too. i didn't bother with anything from it. probably better off saving up money for sweetie cake and culturebloom anyway!


----------



## Landia (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_Rye & Retrospeck have nothing in common imo. Retrospeck is much paler, more glittery texture & is a cooler, almost platinum gold. Rye is deeper, more golden with hints of orange and has that oh so smooth veluxe pearl feel and finish.

Greensmoke is darker, less vibrant. more sheer, more olive & more sparkly than Scarab. Other than being greens on the warm side I don't think they have much in common either. Scarab is like a grass green.

Other than inventive which is pretty similar to Sketch, this quad doesn't look the Inventive quad at all either. No other colour is similar. Velour & Thunder are not alike, I can't even think of what could be compared to White Wheat, and there is no light shimmery taupe like Twillery. Rye is not similar._

 
Thank you for the comparison.  The problem with photos of colours is that it really depends on the lighting at the time they are taken.  So, the descriptions are much appreciated.


----------



## sigwing (Jan 23, 2006)

I got both quads from UPS today.
I almost came in here & posted that I'd gotten mine today & they were *eh*....but then I actually went in & tested the Thunder quad on my hand...the Scarab is a VP and is GORGEOUS...and blended together they are all awsome colors!!!  I absolutely love the Thunder shade, too.  And in the Laze quad, I had the perm. colors, but got it anyway, and Laze is a beautiful color, and it's a delicate quad of shades which will be gorgeous on, too.

I love the Thunder quad more than I thought I would!  Don't judge it by just looking at it sitting there...try it on!


----------



## sigwing (Jan 23, 2006)

Isn't Greensmoke a Lustre and Scarab is VP?  Big difference.  I thought Scarab looked kinda like Sumptuous Olive, actually, but maybe sitting there in the pan it does...but not on the skin.

Anyway...I'm excited with mine!


----------



## Shawna (Jan 25, 2006)

I am in love with my thunder quad.  The colours are gorgeous.  But then again, I'm getting old


----------

